# Angelfish questions



## MommaStrode (May 12, 2009)

Someone donated a 20 gallon tank to my prekindergarten class along with 2 small angelfish and a pleco. I am not a beginner (as I have two well maintained tanks at home) but I have never dealt with angelfish before. 
Do you have any tips that might be helpful for their care as well as if I could safely add any other fish or aquatic life? I tried doing some research online and there's just soo much to read I am getting lost. I have heard they can be picky and often aggressive but I don't know if that is accurate info or just "i'm a petstore salesman and I know everything" talk.
Also, some parents of my students asked if I wanted to add some fish from their tanks at home (to make it more interesting) but I'm wondering how safe that would be? (adding fish from various tanks at one time, that is)
Thanks for your help!


----------



## rninne (Mar 23, 2009)

Obviously you can never tell how well maintained another persons tank is. I would defiantly quarantine any fish coming into your tank, even from a pet store. Grab a small tank and set it up net to the 20 gallon and give the kids a little lesson in cough etiquette and hand washing to tie in why the fish has been excluded.

I see no harm in adding more fish, it would be preferable because 20 gallons is a HUGE space for just 3 fish. It just depends on what they want to give you. Obviously if they have a school of tetras at home and want to give you one that's not a good idea. Most likely you will need to get more than just one of the species to keep it happy.

A better idea is if the tank is pretty bare get your students to bring in a decoration, or go collecting for some nice rocks (clean them first) to put in.

I have not dealt with anglefish before either, so I can't help you there.

~Robert


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

In my tank at home i keep mine in a tank of 76-80*F with a pH of 6.8-7.0 and a piece of driftwood. 

my angel fish will peck at each other and will chase each other (i have 3) but never have done much danger. If you put them with other fish, i would do a small school of danios or tetras and a cories. and what type of pleco do you have. some can get too big. 

As for the fish from different tanks, you might want to consider quarintining any fish that you get as they can transfer disease to the whole tank.

I know that others know more about this subject than me, but that is just my experience  good luck


----------



## MommaStrode (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I believe he said the pleco is a spotted bristle-nose.


----------



## raziin_360 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Fish disease problem*

Hai.. im new at this.. i've been searching so many site just to find out the problem that my angel fish is having.. for the past few weeks, i realise that bubble keep popping out frm my fish fin.. it pop out and burst.. it has been repeating for so many2 tymes now.. den recently, my fish eyes became cloudy and to my surprise, it seems dat ders bubble popping out from its eyes as well.. and dis past few days, i have put my fish in my hospital tank.. and i added some antibiotic... but it shows no changes.. im worried about my angel fish.. plz help me.. ive been trying to find out wat causes the bubble and all..

and lastly, i have a goldfish.. i found out from my dad dat it was stuck in between the filter and the tank glass... and wen i look at my goldfish, i was so surprise as the left side of its body seems so furry in white colour.. i wonder if it is swollen or sumting else.. plz help me in finding my answer for me.. and give me some advice in what i should do...

thank you :'(


----------



## Fishhorder (Sep 21, 2009)

I've had angels and I have kept them in my community tank even when they were breeding. They can chase smaller fish when they get larger but I have never seen this in my tank. They seem to just cruise around in the tank and stick together. I would stick to some type of tetra that gets bigger then neons. A nice school of rummy nose tetras or raspberry rummy nose rasboras would be nice or some head and tail light tetras.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Just a thought: Won't a 20 gal. get too small if she adds more fish?

I keep 2 angels with some gouramis and a common pleco in a 55 gal. I think if you kept it at just the 3 fish, or maybe up to 5 fish, that you would be OK. Angelfish can get really big and so can plecos (although a bristlenose won't get huge). I wouldn't recommend more fish, and if you do, don't get tiny ones. The tiny ones (as Fishhorder implied) will get eaten.

If the 20 gallon is a 20 high, and not a 20 long, then I think your fish are going to be fine in their current living quarters. A 20 long will not allow the angels to get as big as they can though.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a full grown angel in a 20 gallon regular tank. He is definitely the boss. Any new fish he really checks them out and chases them to the point that they hide. Any fish that were in the tank when he was a little tad he is ok with. he is very alert to everything, rips apart plants too.
I wish he could have a bigger tank but this size is all he has known.
his tank mates are cories, guppies,tetras and a platy,.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

eh, angelfish should leave grounddwellers well enough alone, but they get aggressive with over mid level/top lvl fish.


----------



## MommaStrode (May 12, 2009)

Thank you all for your input. I appreciate the info and suggestions!


----------



## Ceekay (Sep 12, 2009)

Generally 20Gal is alittle small for 2 angels, since they like to swim all weird and can get up to 6-7'' but you should be fine with those three for awhile. What size tank do u have at home, you can always transfer them whenever they get too big for the 20 well that is if your tank size and tank mates allow it.


----------

